# What to use to treat white ash for outdoor use?



## dermestid (Apr 30, 2014)

I have an influx of white ash logs thanks to the ash borer and am making some removable sides for my car hauler trailer so I can also haul firewood with it, and was wondering what the general consensus was for treating the wood? I know I would be better off with pressure treated lumber from the yard but this is free (minus my time to mill it) so I figure why not use it. I will try to keep them stored inside when not in use on the trailer as I have heard ash doesn't hold up to well out in the elements. I have a 5 gallon pail of deck, fence, and siding stain, would this be adequate? Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Maple Grounds (Apr 30, 2014)

If they were mine, i would skip the stain and just paint them with some cheap outdoor latex paint.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 30, 2014)

IF they won't be touching the ground, then + 1 on paint... I'm not so sure about latex though??

SR


----------



## Dave Boyt (May 1, 2014)

If they'll be off the ground & stored inside when not in use, they'll give you many years of service with no treatment. If the stain includes water repellent, then it will extend the life even further. If you paint, consider using enamel.


----------



## Yooperforeman (May 2, 2014)

I used white ash for side rails on a utility trailer.I stained them with sikkens,it was beautiful for the first summer,then when winter came they turned to gray,ugly,
wood.It's like the stain didn't penetrate.If I did it over I'd use oil base paint or motor oil.


----------



## Mad Professor (May 2, 2014)

Marine spar varnish.

Ash is used in canoes and that what it is coated with. I redid my canoe and used ash for the inner gunwales seats and thwarts. Went with mahogany for outer gunwales. The white ash a deep red mahogany is a beautiful contrast.


----------



## spindrift7mm (May 4, 2014)

trailer deck paint works well but can be pricey


----------

